

It's not innovation that leads to success. It's execution. - curtis
http://www.codesimplicity.com/archives/45

======
Protophore
While I have to agree with the author that execution is very important and
that without great execution you're invention probably won't work out (at
least for you), I have to disagree that innovation is a "social disease". The
United States and capitalism in general are very innovation driven. Innovation
is very rarely a bad thing.

